# Laparoscopic vasectomy



## Ksumansky (Jul 6, 2009)

I HAVE A SURGEON WHO PERFORMED A LAPAROSCOPIC BILATERAL INGUINAL HERNIA REPAIR AND VASECTOMY.  THEY WERE BOTH DONE THROUGH THE SCOPE.  HAS ANYONE EVER CODED FOR THIS?  

I CAN ONLY FIND 54699 FOR THE VASECTOMY.


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Mar 26, 2010)

55559


----------

